# Travel Spain info



## Jimhunterj4

Doing Spain next year leaving Scotland I will have 2 weeks to spend, lookin forward to hearing some advice about routes through France, gas bottles, wild camping spots, quickest way through France, Portugal or east coast Spain etcy


----------



## vindiboy

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Doing Spain next year leaving Scotland I will have 2 weeks to spend, lookin forward to hearing some advice about routes through France, gas bottles, wild camping spots, quickest way through France, Portugal or east coast Spain etcy


 Our route through France is generally from Calais ,Abbeville,Rouen,Le Mans ,Poitiers,Bordeaux ,Bayonne and then over the border into Spain,we do not use toll roads  BUT a section of the N10 towards   Bordeaux has become payage so as it was ony 5-5 euros for our 7-5 metre van we used it , we often stay on the Aire at DAX free Aire super town,  lots of Aires on our route down and all open even in winter, sometimes the water is off so always keep your tank fullish, always you can empty your cassette, get the Vicarious books , All the Aires of France, great book and in English, lots of other publications available but that is our Bible.We have used all the crossings into Spain from France over the years  ,all are good  but the tunnels can be iffy in snow and ice and you  may need snow chains , Andorra is well worth a visit, the Eastern route from Perpignan  Barcellona is also good depending where you want to be in Spain.2 Weeks suggests a quick route and you would be better using the Toll roads as it will give you more time in Spain /Portugal considering you have to make a return journey too, you might be better limiting your trip to Northern Spain , great area to explore . GAS, well the easiest way to go is of course refillable bottles, if not this depending on your bottle sizes you should have enough Gas for two weeks use, Depending on the time of year you intend to travel and the need for heating, you can easily buy bottled gas in whatever Country you are in and also required regulators and connecting hoses but this  requires more money and storage space so again refillable s win. Wilding  is easy in France Spain and Portugal but you must not set up camp , ie awnings washing chairs etc, we do but only in appropriate places, see what others are doing , do not expect the twenty foot spacing rule on Aires or wilding, peeps will get in where they can.MONEY, cash machines all over Post Office Master card [Credit ] works for us no charges on foreign purchases always a great exchange rate too charge to get money out of the ATMs but still a good way to go, others will disagree. Tant Pee.  FOOD supermarkets every where Lidl wins for us, local markets are great  and bread to die for, SECURITY, common sense prevails do not leave things on display in your van IE Sat Navs , Phones , Lap Tops WIFES HANDBAG etc keep your doors locked  blinds closed when away from your van, alarm on at all times and you will be ok, we have lived the life for 17 years now with no problems, MEDICAL , we just use the E111 or whatever it is called now, we have used the Spanish Hospital system twice , my wife had a Gall Stone and I had too much falling down juice and dislocated my Shoulder, all sorted  no problem. Private Insurance is for you to decide of course. Driving well that is very easy and you will find that driving on the right comes naturally and you wonder why we don't do it in UK.Don't travel to many miles in a day,there is so much to see and you will miss it if you just keep driving , Relaaaax go with the flow.


----------



## roamingman

Have to agree with the above, Been down to Spain twice on the way to Morocco, none tolls steady diving, from Aberdeenshire 6-8 days same back, no time to see Spain so stay in the northern part and use some tolls.


----------



## Jimhunterj4

Thanks guys, going to start planning next month so this threads going to be good


----------



## David & Ann

Slightly off topic. We are off early Monday morning heading in the direction of Spain eventually. Will be back 7th August in time to get to Heathrow airport to pick up daughter flying from Germany for her yearly 3 weekly stay in Cornwall. No peace for us old age pensioners. That's life. ☺


----------



## kenspain

If you have only 2 weeks I would stay in the north near the coast  to get down to south of Spain and try and do Portugal as well all you will be doing is driving it wont give you much time to relax and enjoy your trip also you might like to think of France for your 2 weeks :wave:


----------



## rockape

kenspain said:


> If you have only 2 weeks I would stay in the north near the coast  to get down to south of Spain and try and do Portugal as well all you will be doing is driving it wont give you much time to relax and enjoy your trip also you might like to think of France for your 2 weeks :wave:


I moved down the west coast of Portugal from north to south staying off the beaten track two months ago , never any problems with getting water. Lovely.


----------



## vwalan

portugal is one of the real easy places for water . lots of fonts in villages . sometimes you have to go inland a bit but great water. 

love that coast from peniche upwards , even better between fig de foz and porto.
mind good places above that and around galicia . 
could spend and have done months around there ,fantastic .


----------



## carol

Will be keeping an eye on this forum as I'm hoping to do the snowbirds thing next winter, just depends where. Some of the pictures of hundreds of motorhomes parked up in Spain do not appeal to me at all. I like to be away from the crowds. I don't do sunbathing these days, preferring to walk, sight see or laze around with a book and a beer. Any suggestions of the perfect destination for me?


----------



## Jenrai

Hi,

I know the following has been posted elsewhere but it looks like a good resource, lots of pictures, POI information and links to POI on Google Maps. You may need to use Google page translate if you want to get the gist of the comments.

Mapa de lugares furgoperfectos - Wild & not wild camping spots (Spain - Europe) - furgovw.org

Happy camping,

Jenrai


----------



## vwalan

3 years ago the maroc tourist board reckoned 40,000 m,homes hit maroc between nov and april. 
just about all had to travel through spain . a few would sail there from france . 
even then spain was full of campers all winter . 
possible more than 40,000 m,.homes were still in spain . 
so see if you can find a quiet place. 
inland is quiet but in winter can be rainy and very deep in snow . 
the choice is yours . 
i,m told the algarve is the best place to be . might be .


----------



## Herman

We thinking of going to northern Spain in august, can anyone recommend places worth visiting.

Thanks, Ken.


----------



## vwalan

just hug the coast or go up the peco,s you will enjoy it for sure . i love the north spain coast . its fantastic . lovely villages full of every thing . just do it slowly .


----------



## Herman

Thanks for the advise, I've looked at the Peco's on Google Earth, there looks like some serious mountain climbing going on there, be worth an excursion. Just going through the photo's and make notes of places we would like to see, like that beach with the rock arches.

Thanks, Ken.


----------



## Colin Cockfield

*Camping Spain from one who lives there..*

I lived in Andalucia for 10 years and motorhome here too, so I know it quite well. We drive back to the UK at least once a year in the MH, usually for Christmas.

There are fewer camping sites here than in France and the quality generally is not as good, although there are some exceptions. Wild parking isn't really a problem except at some resorts where camping on the beach is strictly prohibited. Go along the coast a short way though and you will find somewhere to park for free. There is a free camper park in my nearest town Huercal Overa also a water emptying point, it will be a long time before they catch up with France though!

For free water look for the sign 'Fuente', on occasions the amount you can take is restricted, so don't upset the locals by overdoing it! If it says Non Potable, it will not be fit for drinking.

Colin


----------



## Canalsman

carol said:


> Will be keeping an eye on this forum as I'm hoping to do the snowbirds thing next winter, just depends where. Some of the pictures of hundreds of motorhomes parked up in Spain do not appeal to me at all. I like to be away from the crowds. I don't do sunbathing these days, preferring to walk, sight see or laze around with a book and a beer. Any suggestions of the perfect destination for me?



I go to the south of France, the Cote d'Azur, and it's great!

No Brits, but quite a number of French camping-car users ... The weather's lovely, warm and sunny during the day and a nip in the air at night.

Places which are off limits during the season are unrestricted and places that usually charge may well be free.

It is relatively quiet due to being out of season, and I recommend it highly


----------



## vwalan

Colin Cockfield said:


> I lived in Andalucia for 10 years and motorhome here too, so I know it quite well. We drive back to the UK at least once a year in the MH, usually for Christmas.
> 
> There are fewer camping sites here than in France and the quality generally is not as good, although there are some exceptions. Wild parking isn't really a problem except at some resorts where camping on the beach is strictly prohibited. Go along the coast a short way though and you will find somewhere to park for free. There is a free camper park in my nearest town Huercal Overa also a water emptying point, it will be a long time before they catch up with France though!
> 
> For free water look for the sign 'Fuente', on occasions the amount you can take is restricted, so don't upset the locals by overdoing it! If it says Non Potable, it will not be fit for drinking.
> 
> Colin


hi. might bump into you in huercal we very often get up to there have friends gordon and sally live just outside huercal. you might know them .
we also have more over in cantoria so spend a few days around that area . might even have met you already and not places the name cheers alan


----------



## Colin Cockfield

*More than likely*



vwalan said:


> hi. might bump into you in huercal we very often get up to there have friends gordon and sally live just outside huercal. you might know them .
> we also have more over in cantoria so spend a few days around that area . might even have met you already and not places the name cheers alan




More than likely, I own the Card and Gift shop in Albox.....Colin The Card..


----------



## vwalan

Colin Cockfield said:


> More than likely, I own the Card and Gift shop in Albox.....Colin The Card..


hi. well if i remember i will drop in and say hello. 
mind i do get forgetful. know what i did years ago but forget what i did this morning . ha ha .


----------



## kenspain

vwalan said:


> hi. well if i remember i will drop in and say hello.
> mind i do get forgetful. know what i did years ago but forget what i did this morning . ha ha .



You better tell him you like warm water in the pool not cold:lol-049::lol-049::wave:


----------



## Pauljenny

*Oh Ken! Don't send any more!*



vwalan said:


> 3 years ago the maroc tourist board reckoned 40,000 m,homes hit maroc between nov and april.
> just about all had to travel through spain . a few would sail there from france .
> even then spain was full of campers all winter .
> possible more than 40,000 m,.homes were still in spain .
> so see if you can find a quiet place.
> inland is quiet but in winter can be rainy and very deep in snow .
> the choice is yours .
> i,m told the algarve is the best place to be . might be .



The Algarve was chocker block full of motorhomes last winter,heaving with them! Mostly Frog vans too scared to go to their usual haunts in Morocco.

And there'll be more next winter! We think that they are given a free Mh instead of a gold watch,when they reach retirement age


----------



## kenspain

Pauljenny said:


> The Algarve was chocker block full of motorhomes last winter,heaving with them! Mostly Frog vans too scared to go to their usual haunts in Morocco.
> 
> And there'll be more next winter! We think that they are given a free Mh instead of a gold watch,when they reach retirement age



I know blinking tried to park up on some land I have there but me mate soon F them off:wave:


----------



## vwalan

kenspain said:


> You better tell him you like warm water in the pool not cold:lol-049::lol-049::wave:



when we get up near albox its always cold . usually can see the snow getting closer by the day. 
even worse over at cantoria . every morning a hill in the distance is covered white . 
. the other year my mate gordon lost a fair bit of his land into what was a stream . it became a river and washed loads away. 
but never mind , when you going then ken ?was hoping to see ypou as we missed you last winter. 
we didnt get to visit anyone much . it looked too cold inland and you didnt answer . you didnt want to warm the pool i know. hee hee regards to family .


----------



## Byronic

I'm getting the distinct impression that we are not being offered the extended hand of a warm welcome to Spain this winter judging by this thread. Perhaps I'm just being a touch paranoid:sad:


----------



## kenspain

We are looking at a house in Almeria  on our way back from Portugal in September bit warmer there in the winter if we get it I let you have the address so you and Bob can stop they got a bit of land with it.:wave:


----------



## Herman

Colin Cockfield said:


> I lived in Andalucia for 10 years and motorhome here too, so I know it quite well. We drive back to the UK at least once a year in the MH, usually for Christmas.
> 
> There are fewer camping sites here than in France and the quality generally is not as good, although there are some exceptions. Wild parking isn't really a problem except at some resorts where camping on the beach is strictly prohibited. Go along the coast a short way though and you will find somewhere to park for free. There is a free camper park in my nearest town Huercal Overa also a water emptying point, it will be a long time before they catch up with France though!
> 
> For free water look for the sign 'Fuente', on occasions the amount you can take is restricted, so don't upset the locals by overdoing it! If it says Non Potable, it will not be fit for drinking.
> 
> Colin



Thanks for the advice.


----------



## don simon

Jenrai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know the following has been posted elsewhere but it looks like a good resource, lots of pictures, POI information and links to POI on Google Maps. You may need to use Google page translate if you want to get the gist of the comments.
> 
> Mapa de lugares furgoperfectos - Wild & not wild camping spots (Spain - Europe) - furgovw.org
> 
> Happy camping,
> 
> Jenrai


That's a great resource. But having lived in Spain I wouldn't be worried about rocking up somewhere for an overnighter, somewhere sensible that's not going to upset anyone, that is.


----------



## MykCamper

carol said:


> Will be keeping an eye on this forum as I'm hoping to do the snowbirds thing next winter, just depends where. I like to be away from the crowds. I don't do sunbathing these days, preferring to walk, sight see or laze around with a book and a beer. Any suggestions of the perfect destination for me?



:drive:Just Follow ME Carol!!!:wave::raofl::rolleyes2::cheers::sleep-027:


----------



## Dirky45

kenspain said:


> If you have only 2 weeks I would stay in the north near the coast  to get down to south of Spain and try and do Portugal as well all you will be doing is driving it wont give you much time to relax and enjoy your trip also you might like to think of France for your 2 weeks :wave:



If you're time limited and want to see the Algarve... Don't enter Portugal too high up....better to stay on the A66 in Spain towards Sevilla and head off for Huelva and directly into Algarve....


----------



## chromedog

*Thieves busted in spain*

[



Thieves busted
November 5, 2015
A gang of thieves were arrested this week and convicted of motorway thefts from caravaners and motorhome tourists.  
A total of 450 thefts have been attributed to the gang, mostly performed on the AP-7 but also including stints in Cataluña, Madrid, Aragón, the Basque Country and Castilla y León.
The way they would operate was to wait at petrol stations until elderly people who looked like tourists would stop to rest or refuel their vehicle, and once the car was stopped and the occupants were out, the thieves would puncture one of the back tires. then follow until the vehicle stopped, they would then offer to help change the wheel, but as the tourist was distracted thieve accomplices would take whatever they could find in the car, the thieves apartment contained everything from laptops  to handbags ,passports, and cash, 
Fortunately some of the targeted cars were fitted with dashboard cameras and this enabled the police to identify and prove the case,  ..
So there you go after many years they have them, :wacko: so fit your vehicle with a camera, you never know!!!!!


----------



## snowbirds

Hi carol,

I must say hoping to "do the snowbirds next year" has me a bit worried.come on down you will love it and just do your own thing. We love it around Lake Caspe near Lleida it has a camp site but I have seen people camping around the lake as it's very large but it's better to be in that area September ish as it cools down towards the end of October.
There are still so many places to explore out here and in France and other country's  as well but time is getting shorter for us as we don't know how long we have driving and getting Insurance cover,:dance:

Regards Snowbirds. 





carol said:


> Will be keeping an eye on this forum as I'm hoping to do the snowbirds thing next winter, just depends where. Some of the pictures of hundreds of motorhomes parked up in Spain do not appeal to me at all. I like to be away from the crowds. I don't do sunbathing these days, preferring to walk, sight see or laze around with a book and a beer. Any suggestions of the perfect destination for me?


----------



## TeejAli

*Info on Spain and portugal*

Hi we did Spain and Portugal last Feb and off again on Dec 22nd. If anyone wants a quick read of where we went with details of Aires etc. Have a look at MaryLou2015 | Off Exploring. 

Any questions please feel free to ask

Happy travelling guys and girls xx


----------

